# Legendäre Traits



## Maxinho (1. Juni 2007)

Soweit ich weiss droppen Mobs ab lvl 40 + (?) blaue Blattseiten von denen man 8 Stück braucht um einen legendären Trait zu bekommmen und es gibt 3 verschiedene aber meine Frage jetz :
Was machen die ?
Gibt es schon einen der mir das sagen kann?
Bitte um Antwort!
Mfg


----------



## snake_head (7. Juni 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss droppen Mobs ab lvl 40 + (?) blaue Blattseiten von denen man 8 Stück braucht um einen legendären Trait zu bekommmen und es gibt 3 verschiedene aber meine Frage jetz :
> Was machen die ?
> Gibt es schon einen der mir das sagen kann?
> Bitte um Antwort!
> Mfg




Du bekommst dadurch neue Fertigkeiten, die sich dann beim Spielmann ausrüsten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube, er meinte eher WAS diese Traits bewirken.
Da er weiß, was Traits sind, wird er auch wissen, dass er zum Aktivieren derselbigen zu einem Spielmann muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin leider noch nicht so weit, kann dir also leider nicht helfen. :/


----------



## Maxinho (7. Juni 2007)

Ja genau Bloodberry das meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also habe neulich ma nen lvl 50 jäger gesehen und der hatte nen trait drin der 1 std abklingzeit hatte aber bei anwendung einen vollheilt ...und volle kraft gibt
Sehr nützlich


----------



## Nandor-Elb (1. Juli 2007)

na ja, die legendären Traits beim Jäger bringen dir neue, sehr, sehr gute Fertigkeiten. Bei anderen Klassen gibts glaub ich auch welche, die einen passiven Effekt haben. Die 3 Traits beim Jäger sind: Angriff aus der Ferne(wie der normale Pfeilregen, nur das alle getroffen Gegner(bis zu 5) bis zu 30 sek angewurzelt werden, als ob sie in ner Falle wären d.h wenn sie angegriffen werden kommen sie wieder frei. cooldownzeit 3 min) Die Methoden des Jägers(heilung von 3k Moral und Kraft in wenigen Sekunden. leider nur außerhalb des Kampfes. cooldownzeit 10 min) und der Schuss ins Blaue( ein schuss mit viel schaden und einem Furchteffekt auf das ziel cooldownzeit ist mir unbekannt schätze so 5 min)


----------



## Maxinho (1. Juli 2007)

Mir hat ein Jägerfreund gesagt dass es einen 4 rten Trait geben soll , der die Kraft auffüllt.. Ich hab keine Ahnung... Vielleicht wird er dazugepatched(tolles Wort^^)..


----------



## Ashak (1. Juli 2007)

Der Cooldown von ein Schuss ins Blaue beträgt nur 30sek.Somit ist dieser Legendäre Trait sehr sinnvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (2. Juli 2007)

Nur 30 Sekunden?! Dann muss ich mir diesen Trait sofort besorgen. Kannst du mir sagen wo ich das Buch finden kann und wo die Seiten droppen? Von nem 4. legendären Trait hab ich auch gehört. Ich glaube den bekommt man nach einer weiteren Klassenquest auf Level 50. Wissen tu ich aber nichts genaues, Ashak kannst du als 50er uns aushelfen?^^


----------



## Ashak (2. Juli 2007)

hm,also von einem 4ten Trait habe ich noch gar nichts gehört oder gelesen.
Alle Bücher bekommt man von Humandoiden der Stufe 39 oder 40(mein ich zumindest) und aufwärts.
Ein Schuss ins Blaue
Seiten für dieses Buch findet man erst, wenn man das Buch selbst hatt.
Vier Seiten findet man bei den Grimmhand Zwergen in Gabilzan im Nebelgebirge. 
Vier Seiten findet man bei den Unholden(Nachts) in den Trollhöhen in Nan Tornath.
Ich denke mal das Buch kann aber ganz normal droppen.Ich habe es glücklicherweise gegen eine Bardenseite eintauschen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2007)

Ashak schrieb:


> hm,also von einem 4ten Trait habe ich noch gar nichts gehört oder gelesen.



Das 4te Buch bekommt man soweit ich informiert bin mit Abschluß der Klassenquest.


----------



## Badomen (3. Oktober 2007)

Maxinho schrieb:


> Mir hat ein Jägerfreund gesagt dass es einen 4 rten Trait geben soll , der die Kraft auffüllt.. Ich hab keine Ahnung... Vielleicht wird er dazugepatched(tolles Wort^^)..



Ich glaub eher du meinst die Fertigkeit auf Stufe 42 die Kraft regeneriert

Bin selber grad 38 mit meinem Jäger und weiß noch nicht so gut weiter wegen den Büchern
also alle Seiten der Bücher, ausser schuss ins Blaue, droppen auch wenn man noch keine andere Seite/Buch hat?
und was ist wenn man alle seiten hat?zusammenfügen zu ner quest oder wie?


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Oktober 2007)

Zunächst benötigt man das Buch, mit welchem man dann zu einem bestimmten NPC muss (beim Jäger ist es Legolas in Bruchtal).
Dieser trägt das Buch in's Buch der Taten ein.
Wenn man jetzt eine Seite für das Buch findet, wird sie automatisch in's Buch der Taten übertragen.

Wie Tikume schon sagte bekommt man den vierten legendären Trait nach Abschluss der 45er Klassenquest, der Jäger regeneriert dadurch Kraft mit jedem Treffer.
Weitere Informationen zu den legendären Traits des Jägers findest du am Ende dieser Seite.


----------



## Badomen (4. Oktober 2007)

Danke  werd mich heut mal ransetzen und es probieren


----------



## Argos schattenpfeil (18. Januar 2008)

Es gibt für den Jäger 4 legendäre eigenschaften.
Boards Pfeil : damit kann man wenn mehrere Gegner kommen 1 für 15 sek weg schicken. 
Unterwegs : gibt ausserhalb des kampfes Moral +3000, Kraft +3000
Dornenregen : das ist ein pfeilhagel mit 5 pfeilen und nagelt 5 gegner mit Fallen an den boden.
Die 4 te legendäre eigenschaft bekommt man wenn man die 2 jägerquest erledigt hat.
Die bekommt man von legolas und heisst Bogen des Rechtschaffenden,das heist ich ziehe dem gegner Kraft ab bei jedem schuss, und bekomme die dadurch. 
Die jägerquest heissen :Requisiten des jägers die ist noch einfach.
Die 2te ist schwerer da musst du nach Carn Dün in Angmar, ist eine ini die über 2 Tage verteillt ist.
Da muss helchgams faulschlamm geholt werden.
Die 2te ist die rune der geflügelten Herrschaft bei der Morroval Momoz.
die beiden quset sind mit guten gruppen auch an einem Tag erledigt, aber meistens ist noch ein barde oder jäger dabei und man geht leer aus . Ist mir passiert.
Die büchr heissen er schuss ins Blaue,Die Methoden des Jägers und Angriff aus der ferne.
Den besten bogen den es zur zeit für jäger gibt drop ein Boss in Barad Gularan.
Der hat 31,7 sps zieht dem Gegner 186 moral ab und gibt die dem schützen 186 Moral.
der Droop nur für jäger.


----------



## M_of_D (21. Januar 2008)

Argos schrieb:


> Die bekommt man von legolas und heisst Bogen des Rechtschaffenden,das heist ich ziehe dem gegner Kraft ab bei jedem schuss, und bekomme die dadurch.



Ist meiner Ansicht nach etwas falsch ausgedrückt, du ziehst dem Gegner keine Kraft ab, sondern regenerierst selber welche, so einen ähnlichen klassentrait hat der Kundige auch.


Hier ist mal ein Bild von dem Bogen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

